# Gia is now in The Hot Seat!



## boozercruiser (Apr 7, 2016)

1. VickyNightowl has left The Hot Seat.
2. Ameriscot has left The Hot Seat.
3. Ina has left The Hot Seat.
4. Sifuphil has left The Hot Seat.
5. Ralphy has left The Hot Seat.
6. Boozercruiser has left The Hot Seat.
7. Gail.S has left The Hot Seat.
8. Lydiag has left the The Hot Seat.
9. Arachne has left The Hot Seat.
10. Bobw235 has left The Hot Seat.
11. fureverywhere has just vacated The Hot Seat.










*12. Gia is now in The Hot Seat.
*
13 Whatinthe 
14. Shalimar
15. Lon
16. Mariana
17. Cheshire Cat
18. Mattc

Just in case anyone is not aware yet what this is all about...

This thread is for people to either offer, or be nominated by another member to go into The HOT Seat, so we can possibly find out more about our friends here. Once in that 'hot seat' so to speak, the idea is for other members to ask that person questions about their life and interests in general. 
Perhaps where they live, do they have pets, do they like a drink, do they go on holidays much, and if so where? I don't really know, as that is for you to decide. The person will be in the 'Hot Seat' for around 2 days (around 48 hours) answering questions as and when they can. 
That's the general thinking anyway.
Please feel free to offer either yourself, or nominate another forum member, who may or may not want to do this of course.
I think that you will all agree that our VickyNightowl, Ameriscot, Ina, Sifuphil, Ralphy, Boozercruiser, Gail.S, Lydiag, Arachne, Bob 235 and fureverywhere all did a rather lovely job in answering their particular questions. I for one feel that I know a lot about them than I did before, which is very nice.
*
So now sitting in The Hot Seat is Gia

Fire away! ***


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi Gia
And thank you very much for helping us by agreeing to be next in The Hot Seat.

Now then.
I know that you have a great love of music.
I would like to know what kinds of music you like, and who are your favourite artists?
Also, do you have any favourite decades for your music to come from?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 7, 2016)

Dearest Gia, 
I'm very sleepy right now & headed off to bed, so I will read your answer later this evening. 

Can you tell me what your favorite Italian saying is translated into English for me?


----------



## Gia (Apr 7, 2016)

Hello Boo..      You very welcome ...  

Yes..I do love music - most all type of music....and I think I have change my preference a bit over time....I starting to move toward the old classics that are re-sing by artist
like Rod Stewart.. I like new and different arrangement in cover songs.  .... I really do not have a preference for any certain decade of musics... may be I will enjoy to hear more
of 70's - 80's music here... I will wait for one the members to begin a group?   (hints)   Thank you Boo.


----------



## Gia (Apr 7, 2016)

Awww.... my poor girl..... you sleepy... okay...yes that is good ..you rest....   Um.....  I think my favorite Italian saying (is actual more of a credo or proverb).. is this one, because it is timeless:  *Chi ama, crede *-  It mean - He who loves, trusts.. (we love family and dear friends...so is natural we have instant ability to trust them)       Thanks!  xo


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 7, 2016)

Gia said:


> Hello Boo..      You very welcome ...
> 
> Yes..I do love music - most all type of music....and I think I have change my preference a bit over time....I starting to move toward the old classics that are re-sing by artist
> like Rod Stewart.. I like new and different arrangement in cover songs.  .... I really do not have a preference for any certain decade of musics... may be I will enjoy to hear more
> of 70's - 80's music here... I will wait for one the members to begin a group?   (hints)   Thank you Boo.



Hi Gia.
And thank you very much for answering my question.
I am just about to have my lunch now.
_*I only just now have started a 70s 80s music thread.*_
I can take a hint! layful::sentimental:

Catch you later.

Kenny XX (one kiss each face cheek)


----------



## Gia (Apr 7, 2016)

Oh Boy!   That GREAT to know, Boo -  I think you will have plenty interest for that eras for music ... terrifico!


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 7, 2016)

I know you'll do great Gia

Okay I know you love music, do you enjoy dancing? Are you good at it? If you are a dancer some of your favorite tunes?


----------



## Gia (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi Lovie...    ..thank you... I appreciate. 

I like to dance - but Steven is not the best dancer..haha... so we just kind of wings it...  The LAST song we dance to a week ago was "Jim Dandy To The Rescue" and it a 
very fast fastly dance song - but we did it!  Also, we try to Tango...lol.....  oh boy .... Steven is not a terrific dancer, and he is so tall compare to me that we was look quite ridiculous trying to tango together... (it kind of lose the "mmmph" for the dance, but the crowd applaud to Steven for trying so hard)... haha... We have not ever really be able to  dance cheek to cheek because he so much high than me... but ONE time he pick me up to try to dancing cheek to cheeks...and he begin to spin and show off...and he get dizzy and he drop me on the floor...  I was have NO idea where I was ... :stung: .... and so we not ever try cheek to cheeks again.  So far we have survive just fine.     Thanks sweets!  xo


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 7, 2016)

Gia, I see from your profile that you were born in Italy.  What would you recommend to someone like me who has never been to Italy, but plans to go for the first time?


----------



## Gia (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi Bob   

Ahhh... well... I believe the best thing is if you are going through a travel agency, you can ask them for information about Italian families who have make they self to be available to visitors (of course, they receiving payment)  and they will take you (by the region you specify you will like to visit) to all the places that you should see but are not necessary on the tour list.  In other word - they will take you to beautiful hidden grottos or outdoor dining ristorante that is run by a private family and locate "just over the hills" ...  You will go to stores and markets that the locals goes to that is away from all the touristas.... they will take you also to day-schools (if you or you wife is interest) for learning to make you own home made pastas or osso bucco with a professional chef - and very inexpensively as well...... I think that is the best way to go for visit to Italy for the first time.  The first meeting you will have with you travel agent can help you to decide which type of region of Italy you will like to see...mountain?  amalfi coast line? Vatican - Rome? -   and then they can contacting for you these lovely (pre screen already) family who will welcome you as they own and drive you where you will enjoy to visit.  (In Milan - is clothing fashion to buy! - In Venice - romance and dinners and out door at evening shows! - like with Andrea Bocelli)  So much to discover that is not in a pamphletta (that how to say that word? lol)  sorry!   a little booklet that show pictures ...is much more than that for you in store.  And I hope you will enjoy... (Tuscany - and Positano Italy are nice place to begin!)      Thank you Bob..I sorry I write so much..but as you can tell, I has a lots of passion for my country... and I will love to see you  enjoy it through you own eyes...)     xo


----------



## Gia (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi Bob   

Ahhh... well... I believe the best thing is if you are going through a travel agency, you can ask them for information about Italian families who have make they self to be available to visitors (of course, they receiving payment)  and they will take you (by the region you specify you will like to visit) to all the places that you should see but are not necessary on the tour list.  In other word - they will take you to beautiful hidden grottos or outdoor dining ristorante that is run by a private family and locate "just over the hills" ...  You will go to stores and markets that the locals goes to that is away from all the touristas.... they will take you also to day-schools (if you or you wife is interest) for learning to make you own home made pastas or osso bucco with a professional chef - and very inexpensively as well...... I think that is the best way to go for visit to Italy for the first time.  The first meeting you will have with you travel agent can help you to decide which type of region of Italy you will like to see...mountain?  amalfi coast line? Vatican - Rome? -   and then they can contacting for you these lovely (pre screen already) family who will welcome you as they own and drive you where you will enjoy to visit.  (In Milan - is clothing fashion to buy! - In Venice - romance and dinners and out door at evening shows! - like with Andrea Bocelli)  So much to discover that is not in a pamphletta (that how to say that word? lol)  sorry!   a little booklet that show pictures ...is much more than that for you in store.  And I hope you will enjoy... (Tuscany - and Positano Italy are nice place to begin!)      Thank you Bob..I sorry I write so much..but as you can tell, I has a lots of passion for my country... and I will love to see you  enjoy it through you own eyes...)     xo


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks Gia, for your very informative answer.  Much appreciated.

As someone who has come to the US from Italy, what do you miss most about your country of birth?


----------



## Gia (Apr 7, 2016)

I will not write so much as the last time, Bob... I promiso ..lol.......................   What I miss most -  Well...I will retorn to see family in August this year, and we speaking on the phone often - so we all stay in touch in that way...... so what come to my mind is I miss very much to be able to speak so quickly and assurely in Italian as I do when in Italy. - where here in US I am more hesitant and some time it take me longer than I wish to say things in English.  Also, I miss the really good authentic dishes from my childhoods.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 7, 2016)

Gia!!

Your jovial personality is addiictive and I love it and thank you!

Do you read?

If yes,what would you reccomend?

What advice would you give a yooung woman today?


----------



## Gia (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi Vicky!  Aww.... you come here and I will give to you a BIG hug!    Thank you  - very sweet you are.....

I do read - not as much time for it as I would like.... I have just finish read "To Kill A Mockingbird" by Harper Lee.   I know most people have read it many years ago - but I have only discover it now - actual, after I see on the TV that Harper Lee have recent pass away.... I became curious about the book from the brief description of the era and the issues for black people...and the defense by Atticus.  I enjoyed to read it very much.   But MOSTLY, I am really interest in 19th and 20th century Italian literature - Dante, Petrarch, Pietro Bembo - so many to mention and so many interesting bits of history to learn....AND I can read it in Italian so it goes more quickly for me.  The Mockingbird book, I was need to ask Steven what some the words mean - they was Southern USA words that I not familiar with....so it take me longer time compare to Italian books.   

What advice I will give to a young woman today.... hmmmm.... I will tell her to do exact as she wish to do.  If she wish to travel - TRAVEL!  If she wish for more schooling and degree - STUDY AND GET IT! ... There is no real need to advice most young girls...they are a generation who have grow up to be strong and make they own decisions and push for what they want in life.....most of all, they must love they self and admire they self and cherish they self.....I think many are so emotional scar from the super skinny models and celebrity that they try so hard to be like.  Concentrate on develop they own brain and become sufficient for they self...the rest in life that they wish for will follow.....  xo   Thanks lovie!


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 7, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Gia!!
> 
> Your jovial personality is addiictive and I love it and thank you!
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you regarding Gias addictive and jovial personality Vicky.
She is like a breath of fresh air everywhere she goes.

Gia.
When you were in school, would you say that you were a totally well behaved young girl?
Or were you rather naughty?
Did you pay attention to teacher? 
Were you Teachers Pet? :sentimental:


----------



## Gia (Apr 7, 2016)

Ohhh ... thank you.. so kind....

Ha..... well.... no...I was not a wild one in the school.... there was not so much of that in Catholic school system...there was no choice but to study. Also - my parents was expect me to do well in school and study hard - and I also was very focus on going to nursing school.  It was difficult for me when I graduate high school and go on to my first 3 year of  nursing school - the first year my parents was need to hire an Italian register nurse to come to classes with me to help me to understand some of the American English words that have been infuse in to medical terminology.  It was a struggle in the beginning, but I am for ever in the debt of "Carolina" who help me so much that first year.      Thanks Boo...


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you for your lovely informative reply there Gia.
Now then...

If you could live in a book, TV show, or movie what would it be?
[h=3][/h]


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 7, 2016)

Gia, how did you meet your spouse and how did you end up living in the US?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2016)

Is there one occupation or career path you wish you had taken?


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi Gia....How did you get into the "Hot Seat" , did somebody lift you up

I am going to bed now


----------



## Gia (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi Boo.... 

I would like to live in the movie, Steel Magnolias.... I like where it was locate (pretty home and surrounding)  - I like how tribal and close the ladies was for each other - and I like they support for each other... It was a movie that similar to my friendships with my close friends. ....  Thank you!..


----------



## Gia (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi Bob ...

I meet Steven in a Veteran Hospital - he was one of my patient.       My family came to the US because of some problems in Italy.  I can go in to more dept of that if you will like - but it must be by PM.    Thank you, Bob.   ***  I will like to esplain a bit for this ... not any thing was bad happen or dishonest .... it just is a long story and I not want to boring every one about it...  problems was with government officials in Italy and a little bit my grandfather was angry for a dishonest politician there...thank you. Gia


----------



## Gia (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi Pinky!    

No - actual, I take the exact career path that I always wanted - since a small child.... I was a fortunate one who realize at a young age that I wish to become either nurse or doctor.  After going through school, I decide for nursing.  There was a more concentration on patient care.   Thank you for you question - good one - and I like always you signature!    xo


----------



## Gia (Apr 7, 2016)

Ha - Ha - Ha, Anglo ... lol.............  that NOT funnnny.... (okay - a little bit)          Have a good night...sleep well.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2016)

Gia said:


> Hi Pinky!
> 
> No - actual, I take the exact career path that I always wanted - since a small child.... I was a fortunate one who realize at a young age that I wish to become either nurse or doctor.  After going through school, I decide for nursing.  There was a more concentration on patient care.   Thank you for you question - good one - and I like always you signature!    xo



Thank you for responding to my question, Gia. I wanted to be a psychiatric nurse .. regretfully did not. Wonderful you fulfilled your vision from childhood.


----------



## Gail.S (Apr 7, 2016)

Gia, what day in your life will you never forget, and why?


----------



## Gia (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi Pinky -  ohhh I see.......  That is a tough position for nursing - the unpredictable and often time dangerous situations that evolve...   I believe very strongly that we end up where we suppose to be - for what ever the reason and where ever we have end up.... I always think that it is mean to be that way.   Thank you - yes, I have always been happy with my job... it was a good match for me.     Thanks lovie... xo


----------



## Gia (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi Gail   

What day in my life.   There are actual two days.  The first was a grateful day. My father have a coronary in front of me at my home on Thanksgiving day...and I was able to bring him back and he survive for another 4 year.  So that was a day that I will not ever forget in a good way.  - - The second -  it was actual not so long ago. It happen 4 month ago now.  I work with young children 18 yr and younger who have been abuse. (all type)  Our small fishing village where I live have a police department of course, and when a call come in that there is a report for injury of a child, they call me to go to the home with them.  So - I go to the home with them, and little girl 4 year was there in a bad condition - physically and mentally.   The mother boyfriend who beat and rape the little girl was additive to drug and alcohol and he do that to little girl.  As we waiting for the ambulance to arrive, the police was question to him and the girl mother what happen - what he do to her etc etc.  Okay so to short the story - he was arrest.  This guy was just - no remorseful for what he do at all.  Just a not nice person.  So little girl have surgeries and she is now in a foster care situation and -  she will require more surgery over time and complete repair to her eye that is much lower than other eye.   So - is my work to go to the court and testify what I see that night.  I give the testimony, and all the time this guy staring and make a mean faces to me... not a big deal - but when I esplain in more detail the injuries the little girl have, he begin to laughing.  That make me feel a lots of anger to him.   It was time for me to leave the stand, and as I walk by where he sitting, he jump up in his chair like he going to attack me - he laughing.  I reach up and immediate slap his face. - so hard that my rings fly off my finger.  I stood and look at him with disgust...and I torn and walk off.   It was the one and only day that I allow my emotions to over rule my professional demeanor and I not proud of that.  The judge did not admonish to me - and if he would, I do not care.   That's it.     Unforgettable for me - both those day.  - - - - Thank you Gail.. xo


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you for all the answers to all of the questions you were asked Thursday Gia.
I was particularly mesmerized with all that you had to say in your last post number 30 in the thread.
Writing all of that down must have been very emotional for you, and thank you for sharing all of that.

Now then.
Like I say, I guess that is your first day almost over, and may I ask you...

How have you found being in The Hot Seat?
Have you found it difficult at times?
Are you enjoying it?
Would you recommend anyone to give it a go?


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 7, 2016)

A question...do you have pets? Have you ever had them? What's your favorite?

By the way...you mentioned "Jim Dandy to the Rescue" in an earlier post. I think the original was LaVerne Baker. I remember the Black Oak Arkansas version, either way I would break a hip, you're brave.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 7, 2016)

Gia, do you sing in the shower? 

Do you play any musical instruments?


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi Gia

I guess we have shared much of your loves in life already, both being a "Soft Touch" for the Italian and Greek summer evening concerts.  Is there one outdoor concert of a Pop nature that you wished you had seen live.  I would have loved to have been at the" Jean Michal Jarre" Huston , Texas outdoor event in the City.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 8, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Gia, do you sing in the shower?
> 
> *Do you play any musical instruments?*



In the shower?


----------



## Gia (Apr 8, 2016)

Hello Boo - 

I have enjoy to be in Hot Seat.... yes..is a tiny bits difficult at moment - but mostly I am enjoy it... I will absolute recommend it to others .... it is just like have a conversation with a group of friends and one the friend ask you a question - and so you answer the best you can and that is all..   It is not scary - it is nice.   (p.s. yes that one was emotional for me - but - it is life - it is what happen on that day that affect to me...and I was choose to share it because it was a day that matter to me - not necessary in a good way, but still, it matter)   Thanks Boo...


----------



## Gia (Apr 8, 2016)

haha - Hello fureverywhere...  

 I DO have a pet... she is Tiller (Tilly) - and she 2 years old - just a mutt dog - she weigh 9 pounds and she is a most sweet little pup....I have a picture of her in my albums if you like to see one.    - -  Ahhh yes...that Jim Dandy is a fast fast pace song - but we rock it!    After that we sit for a bit - but Steven is in pretty good shape and I think I am also (thank you to Yoga)   - so it was a fun time.    We do not do that often enough - so hopeful we will go more and with friends.  Thanks darlin'!    xo


----------



## Gia (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi Nancy girl -  

YES!  Actual I do sing in the shower -  - I was raise in a home where all would just burst out to sing when they feel like it... so - in the shower - why not, right?  

NOooooo..... and I regret that I do not know how to play a instrument - I think it would be so lovely to be able to play a violin or cello...so soothing..... (but I can play "Happy Birthday To You" on the Kazoo at 6:15 a.m. on Steven birthday (in his ear) like nobody business!)  How is that?      Thanks Nancy.. xo


----------



## Gia (Apr 8, 2016)

What the matter with in the shower Boo?  You fraid?  Psycho movie?  : }


----------



## Gia (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi Anglo 

Well..... ANY concert by Andrea Bocelli that take place in other country that I see broadcast I always wish I will see - but there is one that the Four Tenors was sing back in late 90's in PARIS that I would have like very much to be there to see it live.  I remember that one because my friend Dina was there to see it and she was enchant with the concert.  Yes...that one you will like to see I imagine would be quite wonderful, also....  One day may be you will visit to the US and see a concert  - although the ones at Royal Alberts Hall all look pretty amazing to me!     Thank you, Anglo.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 8, 2016)

Gia said:


> What the matter with in the shower Boo?  You fraid?  Psycho movie?  : }



No worries with showers Gia, but when I think of Psycho, blimey, that movie was scary.
I loved it though! 

Now then.

I know that you love animals Gia
But can you please tell us, what animal best represents you?
And why?


----------



## Gia (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi Boo.... (yes - I know - that Psycho movie was scare me also!)   

What animal represent me...... I dunno - I think I will like to be represent as a nice Deer.... we both has brown eye - we both are not predator  - and I think gentle ness and like to live with others around us....  LONG time ago, I was sitting in a park all by my self, and I reading - and all the sudden, a small deer slowly walks to me...just to say hello I think because I was have no food to offer....but so gently she approach me...coming right to me cautiously but brave - touch my hand softly ...it is still a lovely memory for me. So yes .... DEER...    Thanks Boo.....  xo


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi Gia , A deer is no flipping good, I am a Unicorn.   So being into healing do you believe in this sort of thing and does it really work.  Only ask as I may get Boo some for his birthday

http://abrecycl.tripod.com/enhance.htm


----------



## Gia (Apr 8, 2016)

Anglophile..... Ayyyyy yi yi ...    Yes - you are a Unicorn.... a rare one indeed!     Do I believe in Velvet Deer Antler for aphrodisiac?.....Here is a tips:  Save you money. Save the Deers.  Take care of you self, keep fit, eat right, take medications as instructed, drink a lots of water, excercise.... all will be well....

As for Boo birthday - I think may be he will enjoy more a Pub Crawl with you?....   Have fun.   Thanks Anglo...


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 8, 2016)

My mother in law was Sicilian, fluent in a bunch of dialects and could cook enough to feed a small country. The food was incredible. She knew all the markets, all the bakeries, and had all the recipes memorized. If you could plan the perfect meal from antipasto to grappa what would the menu be?


----------



## Gia (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi Fur darlin'  ...

I remember you mention that... she think all the time you too skinny..   haha.....     The perfect meal....first off I will tell you - no grappa.... the family not love grappa (which is wine that is make with leaves and bark and skin of grapes)    - but   the best meal I will prepare will begin with a home made brodda (or soup) with home make breads  ..and then a tray with wonderful sausages and fruits and cheese and cracker to have with a drinks, and of course vino  (May be Uncle Nuno's home make wine?)  .... then antipasti with prosciutto and parmesano reggiano and all fresh ingredient... then will come perhaps Osso Bucco dish with home made pasta ....then a light icy granita to rinse the palate ...then a lovely dessert - may be tiramisu or a very light lemon cake or canolli with little chocolate chip on the end... espresso coffee with a touch of annisette.... and then later, fresh fruit and packages of food to taking home...     Sound familiar? Mangia!  :sentimental:


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 8, 2016)

I remember well such meals. At the end his Mom would still be trying to get people to eat more. His Dad would be sitting there asleep and everyone else was too stuffed to move...what memories.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 8, 2016)

Gia said:


> Hi Fur darlin'  ...
> 
> I remember you mention that... she think all the time you too skinny..   haha.....     The perfect meal....first off I will tell you - no grappa.... the family not love grappa (which is wine that is make with leaves and bark and skin of grapes)    - but   the best meal I will prepare will begin with a home made brodda (or soup) with home make breads  ..and then a tray with wonderful sausages and fruits and cheese and cracker to have with a drinks, and of course vino  (May be Uncle Nuno's home make wine?)  .... then antipasti with prosciutto and parmesano reggiano and all fresh ingredient... then will come perhaps Osso Bucco dish with home made pasta ....then a light icy granita to rinse the palate ...then a lovely dessert - may be tiramisu or a very light lemon cake or canolli with little chocolate chip on the end... espresso coffee with a touch of annisette.... and then later, fresh fruit and packages of food to taking home...     Sound familiar? Mangia!  :sentimental:



I found all of that very interesting Gia, and I would love to be with you to tuck in.

But...
Do you go out much to eat and drink in restaurants, and bars or wherever?
Either you and Hubby, or family in general.


----------



## Gia (Apr 8, 2016)

Ahhh yes...fur..... Those day are not so common any more... most of my family is very much careful of what we eating... emphasis is more in fresh foods (raw foods - salad - veggies - fruits)  and not heavy pastas and desserts so much any more...just special occasion.    It make me laugh - the Dad too stuff to move and sleeping.... is like that with my Uncle Nuno who is now live with us... he eat like a horse and then he sleep with his pants unbutton (when he WEARING the pants)  ...so cute... Good thing we lovin him so much..      When my parents move down to Florida for a while, she will call me each Sunday and always say - "you eating?  You sound thin!"...  : }   I say, "Mama - I am 4'11 tall - how much I can eat?"  jeesh!  haha... But I understanding because in Italian family, food is love...all the time for preparing the meals - each egg that goes in to the home made pasta - each sprinkle of fresh grate cheese on the pasta - teeny bits of love that are offer from the Mama who make the food...  I am glad you survive with you Sicilian Mama in law....    xoxo  Thanks love...


----------



## Gia (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi Boo... 

Yes we do go out- we go to favorite restaurants.  Last year we discover a "underground" supper club that is held in a private home and the home is license to serve meals...they take only reservation a week ahead of time, and the chef, his name Frank, cook and serve the meal in his home...each person eat the same thing... is WONDERFUL way to dine - he offer wines and his specialty dessert if you wish...  it is private in that he not advertising to publics - it is all word of mouth to friends? I dunno if you can understanding what I mean... I apology if you can not....  but any way - yes we do go out  - not bars too much because I am kind of a scrawny one, and I can not drink much of alcohol...1/2 glass of wine and I laugh and then sleep..lol...is like give alcohol to a child..not good... - In winter time we are more tribal at home - I do a lots of cooking and my family comes and stay for long weekend and they all bring food and cooking... Living by the ocean, Steven LOVE seafood dishes and he enjoy to go to dinner - mostly Friday nights (tonight!) with just me so we can say hello to each other after his busy busy week....when family is here, I can tell to you - it is very nice to waking up to smell of breakfast is made for ME..GRAZIA!! ...always it is Gia who is up early to cook for all..... but every one is helping out and when they leave you will not even know they was here..they very respectful of the house.  Summer time is another story -  craze and loud - many little ones bang the door and run to the bay... but would I give it up?  No way.     IF you ever are here in New England with Chris, you must come to see us - we will take you  to the supper club and where ever you will like to go...MANY restaurants along the coastline and some fun bars on Nantucket Island - (you know -JAWS movie is make there?)     lol.... come see us!  xo


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 8, 2016)

Gia said:


> Hi Boo...
> 
> Yes we do go out - generally as a tribe - we go to favorite restaurants.  Last year we discover a "underground" supper club that is held in a private home and the home is license to serve meals...they take only reservation a week ahead of time, and the chef, his name Frank, cook and serve the meal in his home...each person eat the same thing... is WONDERFUL way to dine - he offer wines and his specialty dessert if you wish...  it is private in that he not advertising to publics - it is all word of mouth to friends? I dunno if you can understanding what I mean... I apology if you can not....  but any way - yes we do go out  - not bars too much because I am kind of a scrawny one, and I can not drink much of alcohol...1/2 glass of wine and I laugh and then sleep..lol...is like give alcohol to a child..not good... - In winter time we are more tribal at home - I do a lots of cooking and my family comes and stay for long weekend and they all bring food and cooking... Living by the ocean, Steven LOVE seafood dishes and he enjoy to go to dinner - mostly Friday nights (tonight!) with just me so we can say hello to each other after his busy busy week....when family is here, I can tell to you - it is very nice to waking up to smell of breakfast is made for ME..GRAZIA!! ...always it is Gia who is up early to cook for all..... but every one is helping out and when they leave you will not even know they was here..they very respectful of the house.  Summer time is another story -  craze and loud - many little ones bang the door and run to the bay... but would I give it up?  No way.     IF you ever are here in New England with Chris, you must come to see us - we will take you  to the supper club and where ever you will like to go...MANY restaurants along the coastline and some fun bars on Nantucket Island - (you know -JAWS movie is make there?)     lol.... come see us!  xo



Hi Gia.
Thank you for yet another very interesting read.
Every one a masterpiece! 
Gosh!
Thank you for your kind offer there for us to visit you in New England, but I can't see Chris and I ever getting to America.
Of course that same offer is for you if you come to the UK. I would LOVE to meet you in person.
What an experience.
What an experience.
HELP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now then Gia...

If you could speak to the whole world at the same time.
What would you say?


[h=3][/h]


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi Folks.
Remaining to sit in The Hot Seat following lovely Gia is...

13 Whatinthe 
14. Shalimar
15. Lon
16. Mariana
17. Cheshire Cat
18. Mattc

I would appreciate it if anyone from the list would indicate either by PM or here in the thread if they could be on next?
Starting either Saturday or Sunday?

Thank you.


----------



## Gia (Apr 8, 2016)

Masterpiece..hahaaaa.... oh boy....  well...thank you Boo .. too kind you are....


Oh wowwww.....  If I can speak to the whole world at the same time - what I will say???    Yike.    I mean - what can one say to the whole world other than to LOVE one another and stop hurting each other....... think of each other as brother and sister and stop the violence and hatred....  

You know I'll just tell you one thing from my Yoga instructor who tell it to our group....This past Monday, for some reason,we ALL was arrive a few minute late for the beginning of the class, she was not angry to us.  She just wait for us all to get settle on our mats and she say nothing.  She look at all of us..frazzle from rushing to get to the class and all trying to take a breath before we begin.  She look to us and she smile and she say - each of you - drop you shoulders - and you know, we EACH was drop our shoulders a good 5 or 6 inches.  We ALL carry our shoulders up around our ears because we walking around full of stress - full of responsibilities - full of need to be some where or do some thing right away - hurry hurry hurry....  Yet when she tell us that, we was ALL feel the release of the stress of the moment.   I mention this because we are all living in a world where we feel stress... every thing that is happen in the world - all the unrest. When was the last day when there was no violence or shooting or bombing in the daily news?   All the unpredictable thing that occur - we sit and wait to hear it.

I will tell the world that my wish is that at least just ONE day ...just ONE day....we can all just 'drop our shoulders'  (guard is another word?)  and take a deep breath and get along.... we are ALL brother and sister..... yet we forget the LOVE part of being in this big family on the earth...    (did you dropped you shoulders? - is time, yes?)  XX


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi Gia
Yet another fantastic post by you Gia
Particularly...

'I will tell the world that my wish is that at least just ONE day ...just ONE day....we can all just 'drop our shoulders' (guard is another word?) and take a deep breath and get along.... we are ALL brother and sister..... yet we forget the LOVE part of being in this big family on the earth... (did you dropped you shoulders? - is time, yes?)' XX

Perhaps as per this lovely song?

Blue Mink.
Melting Pot. 





​


----------



## Gia (Apr 8, 2016)

That is a very interesting song... and then I notice the date it was release - 1969 ..... I wondering how much have really progress since that time...  One day may be the world will indeed become a melting pot of coffee color people ..... think of that.... all the same'ish color of skin.  I like it.       This is great, Boo.... great!


----------



## Gail.S (Apr 8, 2016)

Gia, what is something you enjoy that others consider a chore and, on a different note, what is the biggest lie you ever told?


----------



## Gia (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi Gail.....  


Some thing I enjoy to do that others consider a chore  - - ........ Is kind of strange to say I think - but - I like very much to starch old white lace bed pillow slips.... they was belong to my grandmother and she make all of the tatting of lace on them her own self...and I like how they stay crisp with the powder kind of starch that we mix with water...I dunno if you know of that but ...any way, I do not consider it to be a chore, yet my cousins have mention before they think is foolish.... but - to me, I like them - they look pretty all group together - crisp and white - on a big mooshie bed.     .................  Biggest lie I ever tell....well...I try not to say any lies - but occasional we have to tell a white lie for some one benefit or peace of mind ....... I told my friend Dina that she look great the last time I saw her.   mmm... that did not feel good, but - if I was say what I really thinking, she would feel crush.  so ...that was a big one to tell to some one who I loved so deeply.    ..... Thank you Gail....  xo   - no lie, great questions!


----------



## Gia (Apr 8, 2016)

I am back for any question... thanks!


----------



## Gail.S (Apr 8, 2016)

You seem like such a nice person, Gia. I love your long detailed answers and how honestly you answer them. Thanks for braving the Hot Seat and for making Senior Forums a better place by being here. I have the next question ready and it is: if everyone had to have a personal motto, what would you choose for yours?


----------



## Gia (Apr 8, 2016)

Oh Gail.... that so nice - you make me have tear... awwwww - and I feel also the sense that you are a lovely lovely person also........   It have been very nice to answer questions in Hot Seat... it really is because every one here have been so kind to me  - I truly do appreciate all the kind ness ..... you included, Gail... I mean that....  xx

Okay - what personal motto I would choose:   I have to go with this one that mean a lots to me: * "Vivi con passione. Ridi di curore. Ama profondimente"* -  It mean ~  "Live with Passion - Laugh with heart - Love deeply"    I can not think of any better way to strive to live our life....with passion, with laughter from the heart (and not AT some one), and with a deep love.... what else can be more?    xxxx    Thank you for such terrific questions Gail...    xo


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 8, 2016)

Hooooly crap I am a music nerd...Blue Mink and Ray Cooper from Elton John's lineup...oh yes, they even performed together solo...what a showman...they even had Charlie Watts but yup Ray overshadowed the whole lot.


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi Gia sorry I have been missing on your big parade , normal stuff has kept me off.  Well done you have been a star as normal, as have folk before you.  So one hard question for you to answer.  Why do you think folk in the USA can run a forum like this without bitching, arguing and swearing all the time , while UK forums , all of them are nothing but gripe, arguing, old cliques and a bid to be leader of the gang.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 9, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> Hi Gia sorry I have been missing on your big parade , normal stuff has kept me off.  Well done you have been a star as normal, as have folk before you.  So one hard question for you to answer.  Why do you think folk in the USA can run a forum like this without bitching, arguing and swearing all the time , while UK forums , all of them are nothing but gripe, arguing, old cliques and a bid to be leader of the gang.



I am fortunate enough to be a member here and over there, so I know what you mean Anglo.
Although  I agree with your overall thoughts on this question, Gia is such a  lovely woman, I fear she may struggle with an answer.
My answer would be. It's down to Admin.

Gia...

Can you please tell us, what would be your perfect day?

PS.
Please keep going Gia, I am as we speak trying to organise the next Seat sitter.


----------



## Gia (Apr 9, 2016)

Hello Anglo..... 

I think as Boo has mention - may be it have a lots to do with the administration - but also I think the tone of the site carries . In other word - when the rules are stated and reinforce to members publicly in a not so 'pleasant' manner some time, it can make all members feel and hold resentment - and that resentment travel from forum to forum - thread to thread.  Once a member is "label" publicly by the administrators and moderators - it stick.   This group is very congenial to each other - I have feel very welcome here.     I hope that help, Anglo?  : )


----------



## Gia (Apr 9, 2016)

Hello Boo -   

What is Gia perfect day?    Ahhhhhh ...... in my mind - It is early early morning and I sipping a delicious latte coffee and chomping a pistachio biscotti (yums!)  - I will then walk the beach with Tiller; searching for heart shape rocks, then retorn to home and see the family is all awake and getting organize. Weekend days are best.  I love to sit and just observe them - all moving together but separately....like a orchestra.  My home consist of Steven and Gia and daughter Julia and her husband John and two little granddaughters, and Auntie Anna and Uncle Nuno and last but not least is Tilly - 2 yrs. old pup.  Our son Jeff and wife Amy are living in the next state over, and they visit almost each weekend, and they will arrive soon I think - he is bringing a suprise - I think it is cannoli from The Cake Boss store!  oh boy! -  ....There is always a music playing in one room or another - and some thing delicious smelling is cook on the stove - and when Auntie Anna come down the stairs in a grump mood, the dog run to hide behind the drapes as Anna holler to any one who is listen that some body have steal her eyeglasses once again - 5 year old granddaughter is jumping on each different square on the floor in the kitchen like a hopscotch game while holding a cup of milk that is also jumping with her - 8 years old granddaughter is singing Taylor Swift song to her own self while trying to paint her toenails -  Julia is reading court cases as usual -   Jon is planning to cleaning the rain gutters on the house today -  Steven is again on the telephone with co-workers and motioning to me that Auntie Anna have leave my oven mitt on top of the stove burner and it is making a small fire - and Uncle Nuno just shuffle by asking where is his harmonica please? - (we hide it on him) ... AND Gia is quietly make her way to the upstairs office to see what is happening here with my cyber friends.   THAT make a perfect day for me... is almost every day.    xo  

**  Okay - yes I can be here for a bit more until you find the next person... :love_heart:


----------



## Gia (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi fur! -    Lol.... thank you for this music interlude for us...     (I also am a music nerd - good for us!)    xo


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 9, 2016)

Gia said:


> Hi fur! -    Lol.... thank you for this music interlude for us...     (I also am a music nerd - good for us!)    xo



No worries about you being a Music Nerd Gia.
Join the Music Nerd Club! 

Now then Gia.
As you know I have been trying to sort out who is going to sit in The Hot Seat next.
Cheshire Cat has kindly offered to be strapped down there tomorrow on Sunday at 12.00pm London Time.
This will be in around 22 hours.
I will greatly appreciate if you can stay where you are until then?
Can you please? 

13 Whatinthe 
14. Shalimar
15. Lon
16. Mariana
*17. Cheshire Cat*
18. Mattc

But if anyone higher up the list lets me know that they will step in, then I can do that.
I am not trying to jump Que anyone, just trying to have the next person nicely  in situ. 
Cheers.
Kenny


----------



## Gia (Apr 9, 2016)

That's fine, Boo.....I happy to stay for you - so that will be until 7:00 a.m. in US time tomorrow - okay dokey!    ... I may be in and out for a little bit today - just a run to the market - but I will keep check if there is any question, okay?   

I has a question for YOU, Boo......... How you like the response for the 70's 80's group you start?!  WOW huh?  I very proud of you and happy for you - you personality is perfect for be the admin DJ - we very lucky to have you!... :sentimental:


----------



## ndynt (Apr 9, 2016)

So enjoyed your "Gia's Perfect Day"  Would love to hear more about your beach.  Hopefully I am not limited to one question.
  Are you able to see, smell and hear the ocean from your house?  How far are you from the shore?   Do enjoy your walks when it is misty and windy?   Do you dig for clams and quahogs?
 Is it rather secluded or full of blanket to blanket sun bathers? If secluded.... do you do your yoga on the beach or only in class? I can visualize your doing that.  
  Enough, enough ! ! !  I am making myself homesick....


----------



## Gia (Apr 9, 2016)

Hello Nona!  

Ohh..... you and I know that song very well - Patti  Page song is so wonderful - thank you for that!    I enjoy it very  much.....   

So enjoyed your "Gia's Perfect Day"  Would love to hear more about your beach.  Hopefully I am not limited to one question.
  Are you able to see, smell and hear the ocean from your house?  How  far are you from the shore?   Do enjoy your walks when it is misty and  windy?   Do you dig for clams and quahogs?
 Is it rather secluded or full of blanket to blanket sun bathers? If  secluded.... do you do your yoga on the beach or only in class? I can visualize your doing that.  
  Enough, enough ! ! !  I am making myself homesick....  

** Let's see now...   Yes, the Cape Cod Bay is in our back yard - it is 86 step to reach the sand - I dunno exact how much it is in feets measurement ... I'm sorry.   Do we enjoy our walks in the mist and windy - YES.  Many times at the begin of a storm when the sea is showing us her anger with small white waves, we will walk the beach and see the changes occurring.  Four year ago Hurricane Sandy arrive and push the boats right in to our yard - and it bring the fish and crabs on to our lawn area - the seagulls have a feast..haha... it was craze to see all the movement in the grass. : } ......  We DO yes, we dig for steamer clams and quahogs - and yes we must pay for the permit each year to do so...it is mostly the young ones who love to spend the day digging  and gathering...and then we steam up everything and make nice stuffie quahogs and chowder and clamcake for dinner time. (if they gather enough)     There are neighbor on each side of us, and the 3 family share a private beach area that is small but nice for us - then there is the larger public beach that we walk to each day..   My Yoga classes are indoors as you may suspect for this time of year - but soon - mid-June, we will have our classes on the beach if it is nice weather (those classes are at 5:00 a.m. before it get too hot with the sun) - if it is not nice weather, we go to a outdoor shelter picnic area and have the class there - still outdoor, but cover from any rain.   The Cape have not change a lot, Nona, since you was in this area - it barely change at all..... it is quiet in the spring and fall and winter...and of course, buzzing in the summer time...  Thank you for you questions, Nona ....  if ever you are up this way again, you must let me know, okay?  If you like, you can go to my profile page, and you will see a few pictures of where I live and there is a picture from the top floor where our bedroom look down to the bay.   Thank  you again, dear friend ...  Ciao bella!   xoxo  da Gia


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 9, 2016)

Gia said:


> That's fine, Boo.....I happy to stay for you - so that will be until 7:00 a.m. in US time tomorrow - okay dokey!    ... I may be in and out for a little bit today - just a run to the market - but I will keep check if there is any question, okay?
> 
> I has a question for YOU, Boo......... How you like the response for the 70's 80's group you start?!  WOW huh?  I very proud of you and happy for you - you personality is perfect for be the admin DJ - we very lucky to have you!... :sentimental:



Hi Gia.
And thank you for staying strapped down in the Hot Seat until tomorrow.
Regarding the 70s and 80s music thread I started.
Yes, I must admit that it is doing very well indeed. 
Mind you, although my youth era was more 50s and 60s the 70s and 80s turned out some really good artists and music as well.
I am pleased to see you helping out and posting in the thread.
After all, we all know that you have a great Joy of music.:love_heart:
I am sure that you agree with the sentiments of Abba here when they sing...





 :sentimental:


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 9, 2016)

Now then Gia

The possibility of Time Travel fascinates me.

If you could time travel, would you go to the past, or to the future?


----------



## Gia (Apr 9, 2016)

You very welcome, Boo - - yes...this song from Abba is very nice... and yes, 70 - 80's music is seem to be quite popular here - although, some do not like the artificial kind of music playing - still.. there are some wonderful songs and memory to go with them for many, I think...      Grazie....


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 9, 2016)

Hello little Gia, you have been in that chair for a long time, must be why all Italian men in the UK are barbers.  We have a friend who married a Italian man many years ago, she was a bit of a girl in her young days but now she is very frumpy and has one of those strange Italian Momma hair do's, you know the Cottage Loaf on the head.
Anyway do you ever go fishing as I think you have a boat.  If not what do you use the boat for?


----------



## Gia (Apr 9, 2016)

Hello Boo ...

If I could time travel..... hmmm...   I guess I will like to go forward - just for the joy to see the younger ones in the family and how they grow up and what they become in they lifes.     Thanks!


----------



## Gia (Apr 9, 2016)

Hello Anglo... 

Yes I guess I have been here for a while - I'm sorry for that....  Sorry about you friend - unfortunate I dunno what the Cottage Loaf on the head is mean, but I'm sure it is some thing very dreadful for the impression it have make on you.  

I do not go fishing - no.   Steven go fishing with friends in the boat that you refer to in the picture  - and we have a small sailboat just for sailing the bay - that is my favorite thing for summer nights.  Thank you!


----------



## Gail.S (Apr 9, 2016)

Me again, Gia, with another question. If you could have a fictional pet from any movie or show, which one would you pick, and why?


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 9, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> Hello little Gia, you have been in that chair for a long time, must be why all Italian men in the UK are barbers.  We have a friend who married a Italian man many years ago, she was a bit of a girl in her young days but now she is very frumpy and has one of those strange Italian Momma hair do's, you know the Cottage Loaf on the head.
> Anyway do you ever go fishing as I think you have a boat.  If not what do you use the boat for?



Hey Anglo.
I am sure you are pleased to hear that Cheshire Cat from the other forum is being strapped down in The Hot Seat from 12.00PM London time Sunday..
Please be gentle with her, and of course she is a cat lover.

Gia.
Talking of Cats and the like, I really do love the big ones such as Lions and Tigers and Cheetahs and Jaguars etc. et. etc.
Do you love to see the big cats, or do you possibly not love them so much as they are predators, and kill a lot of lovely animals?


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 9, 2016)

Gia said:


> Hello Boo ...
> 
> If I could time travel..... hmmm...   I guess I will like to go forward - just for the joy to see the younger ones in the family and how they grow up and what they become in they lifes.     Thanks!



What a really LOVELY answer Gia.
Just as I would expect from you.
Thanks.:sentimental:


----------



## Gia (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi Gail... 
I think I will like to have the dog Marley..from that movie name. I know he was like a devil dog, but I think I could have train him properly so he will be a nice dog to live with. I like a challenge.  Thank you...good one!


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 9, 2016)

Gia I think you have done wonderful...applause kids...


----------



## Gia (Apr 9, 2016)

Awww..thank you Fur!..and every one else.... I enjoy it very much..you make it easy for me...♡♡☆☆♡♡ Love you all


----------



## Gia (Apr 9, 2016)

Wishing Good Luck & No Worry to Cheshire Cat.. xx.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 10, 2016)

Gia said:


> Wishing Good Luck & No Worry to Cheshire Cat.. xx.



Thank you for saying that to Cheshire Cat Gia.
Just like you she is a lovely lady.
AND I have met her! 

Thank you for being a good sport in every possible way, and you did a lovely job there.
Everyone knows that bit more about you around the forum, and that can only be good.

Right.
I am now going to settle Cheshire Cat in The Hot seat, so catch you later.

Kenny XX (both face cheeks)


----------



## Gia (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello Boo~.....
I love all the animals - I understand that they need to eat and feed they family - it is the cycle of life - but .... I just not enjoy to see it happen on the wild lifes tv show..... - - They are quite exquisite to see - so sleek and assure of they self.... they all has beautiful fur and eyes - especial the eyes!   It sadden me to see them in the zoos ... they not belong there.  I think many year ago before computer, it was almost a necessity that children and adult can visit the zoo to actual SEE what the animal is look like and not just from a drawing - but now - it is not necessary - all the childrens can see on the TV and computer and learn about them....  just my opinion...worth not much.    I welcome to Cheshire Cat when she arrive!   xo Gia


----------



## Gia (Apr 10, 2016)

Grazie, Boo... xoxo


----------

